# combustion analyzer E Instruments BTU 1100-



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking to buy my first combustion analyzer and am wondering if anyone has experience with this one. My local heat rep carries these. Are there other ones I should be looking at? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry i don't have experience with that brand.. Do you mean Eagle brand by UEI? Those are junk stay away from those

You should look at the testo's.. Bit pricey but worth it.. The next setup i would consider is a Bacharach fryite


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We have a bacharach PCA3. it does the job BUT!
Buy one that has the cheapest priced O2 and CO cartridges and ones that last the longest.

This is ours. The cartridges are pricey 
http://www.bacharach-inc.com/pca3.htm


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*looks like I need to do a little more research into this before buying*

Here is the one my supplier is peddling. http://www.e-inst.com/combustion-gas-analyzers/products-BTU1100 

Thanks,

Adam


----------

